# 2009 Rabbit, installing fog lights



## Nightfox (Nov 6, 2003)

I just recently bought a 2009 VW Rabbit, and I'm curious about how I could go about installing fog lights (or having it done). I know I'd need to buy a euro or GTI light switch, but I don't know how to actually go about installing the lights and setting them up so they work as normal. Also, it is easy to find the fog light enclosures & other things necessary to install the lights?


----------



## Saithies (Oct 22, 2008)

Its not too hard to install from what I've been told I havent gotten my CEC yet so I cant tell you exactly how to do it. You'll need grill inserts with foglight cutouts, foglights themselves there are reflective and projector types, foglights wiring harness (in respect to which foglights you bought), the euro switch and a central electronics control. If you are not sure if you have or need a C.E.C. call your dealer with you VIN and ask. if you dont have one order it or get the part number and search for it cheaper. Visit http://www.oempl.us to get the majority of the parts you need.
Links:
Ebay the reflective lights themselves
Grill Inserts
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...f2b41

Wiring Harness
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=488
Euro headlight switch
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=705
OR

Projector Foglight KIT (you will still need the switch and CEC if you dont already have one)
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=231



_Modified by Saithies at 11:52 AM 10-22-2008_


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (Saithies)*

I installed the factory fog kit I purchased from patrickaccesories.com. I have updated installation installation instructions as the ones patrick's sent me were out of date.
I do not have the hi-line cecu so mine use the relay. I took me about four hours to do but I an VERY ANAL about looks and installation details. I even wrapped my wiring harness in vw fabric tape to match the factory harness. The factory kit also comes with hi-beam interruption which involves a splice into the factory harness at the headlight connection.


----------

